# Attest documents?



## mferguson (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi
Does anyone know the exact procedure to getting a degree certificate attested in South Africa for Dubai??
Please let me know 
Thank you!!


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

No but an approximate procedure that applies anywhere is something like this:

Go to university/college to get it stamped.
Go to education authority to get it stamped.
Go to UAE embassy to get it stamped.

There might be a couple of extra steps involving a Justice of the Peace and/or Foreign Ministry and/or similar.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

You should do it in that Order

1) University
2) Ministry of Education
3) Ministry of Foreign Affairs
4) UAE Embassy


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

1. Stamped by the issuing authority (School or university)
2. Stamped by the ministry of Forigen Affairs in South Africa
3. Stamped by the UAE embassy in South Africa (or nearest UAE embassy to)
4. Bring it or send it to the Ministry of Forigen Affairs in Dubai and have it stamped here

Done.

If you need any other assistance go to AlYafee Group - Home they always have the answer in my experience.


----------



## scalles (Aug 10, 2010)

*USA degree, living in South Africa need attested*

Howzit Guys,

I studied in the USA and received a diploma from there, I need to get this attested anyone now the procedure whats the best way to do it???


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

scalles said:


> Howzit Guys,
> 
> I studied in the USA and received a diploma from there, I need to get this attested anyone now the procedure whats the best way to do it???


you will be required to do a lot of sending back and forth to and from the US either get you PRO to do it or find a outside company to take the weight off your shoulders, try AlYafee Group - Home or any other document clearing agents with experience


----------

